# add horsepower to ka24e



## wesleycampbell (Nov 22, 2010)

ok so i have a 1991 ka24e, which can pull my quad and gets great millage, except i wish it had a little more power, any simple ideas, i was thinking of swapping the 3 speed automatic for a 5 speed standard for one, and is it possible to make it a dohc in a truck, and any price estimites for new pistons, valves, cam's, head?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 91 Hardbody wasn't available with a 3 spd. AT. You should have a 4 sped. AT. Check your trans code on your id plate; it should read "RE4R01A," which is a 4 spd. AT. If it's a 3 spd., then the third digit of the trans code will be a "3." 

A KA24DE swap is certainly possible, but you will also have to swap the wiring harness and ECM. The wiring is the hard part of the swap. For a bit more punch, more aggressive grind camshafts are available for the KA24E. If you want to get serious, some have added turbos. You can also free up the exhaust and intake.


----------

